# Video of my home Shad tank



## H20hawgs (Apr 15, 2015)

Here it is
https://youtu.be/U8M0EtITKM0


----------



## Jim (Apr 15, 2015)

Very cool man!


----------



## H20hawgs (Apr 15, 2015)

Jim said:


> Very cool man!


Thank Jim!
The local bait shops are having a hard time getting Shad so I had to set my home tank up and will be throwing the cast net to fill it up. Saves money in the long run!


----------



## Abraham (Apr 15, 2015)

[youtube]U8M0EtITKM0&feature[/youtube]

Looks great. Need one of those in the garage.


----------



## H20hawgs (Apr 15, 2015)

Abraham said:


> [youtube]U8M0EtITKM0&feature[/youtube]
> 
> Looks great. Need one of those in the garage.


Abraham,
I keep mine in the back corner of the garage to keep it cool. the only other place is the basement but it's not as accessible.


----------



## ggoldy (Apr 15, 2015)

Great! Now I have to pee.....AGAIN!


----------



## H20hawgs (Apr 15, 2015)

ggoldy said:


> Great! Now I have to pee.....AGAIN!


Lol... :roll:


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 16, 2015)

thats pretty cool


----------



## JMichael (Apr 16, 2015)

I've never tried to keep shad but I would think you would get plenty of aeration just from the spray bar. I keep minnows at home mostly because there's no bait shops close by and it saves a lot of gas/time running back and forth to the bait shop. Some of my friends are seeing the advantages of this and are now setting themselves up with a tank. Looks like you've got a real nice setup.


----------



## H20hawgs (Apr 16, 2015)

JMichael said:


> I've never tried to keep shad but I would think you would get plenty of aeration just from the spray bar. I keep minnows at home mostly because there's no bait shops close by and it saves a lot of gas/time running back and forth to the bait shop. Some of my friends are seeing the advantages of this and are now setting themselves up with a tank. Looks like you've got a real nice setup.


JMixhael,
Thanks! It okra great for Shad and herring. Both of those are really hard to keep alive at times and his set up seems to work well.i too use it for a holding tank to keep from having to go to a bait store at times. At the end of the day I throw baits back in it as well to reuse if I have not hooked them . The tank I just put in my boat keeps Shad and herring alive and healthy all day no problem. With a Shad costing $4.00 each it adds up fast! The tank paid for itself the first two weeks.


----------



## H20hawgs (Apr 16, 2015)

lovedr79 said:


> thats pretty cool


Thanks Lovedr,
It was a trial and error project on the filter and pump. I mad my own filter but it was too bulky and messy. The koi bio filter works well with this tank.


----------



## JMichael (Apr 16, 2015)

Holy crap!!! $4 for a shad?? I'm in the wrong business. :lol: When the shad are running in the spring, you can catch a dozen almost every time with a good cast net toss.


----------



## H20hawgs (Apr 16, 2015)

JMichael said:


> Holy crap!!! $4 for a shad?? I'm in the wrong business. :lol: When the shad are running in the spring, you can catch a dozen almost every time with a good cast net toss.


Yes,
They are like gold when you can't get them... Not threads "big" Gizzards are the bait for stripers late winter through spring. Then it's a herring bite here on Lake Lanier starting May though the fall. Trout is also another bait that works well in the winter months. There is no Shad in any bait shops around here. If they get some they are bought up in a couple hours right now!


----------



## JMichael (Apr 16, 2015)

Do you use the shad for cut bait or are you using whole small shad? Most of the guys around here want the small ones for flathead catfish bait, but if all they can get are the large, they make cut bait and hope for the best.


----------



## H20hawgs (Apr 17, 2015)

JMichael said:


> Do you use the shad for cut bait or are you using whole small shad? Most of the guys around here want the small ones for flathead catfish bait, but if all they can get are the large, they make cut bait and hope for the best.


The bigger the better. The whip ole bait as lively and fresh as possible. Cut bait works well in the rivers though! I like weeding out the smaller fish by using bigger baits. If a striper hits a 2lb Shad and eats it in one gulp chances are it's a good one! Smaller fish will chase and smack at them but won't usually eat ones that big. Then again I have caught big fish on small herring as well... Usually in the spring bigger baits in the rivers mean bigger fish right now though!


----------



## Johnny (Apr 17, 2015)

are you feeding your shad ??
I have been keeping shiners for the past few months and feed them
Cichlid Pellets (slow sinking - mini) from PetSmart.
a 1/4 teaspoon of mini pellets every other day is all they need.
I gave up on the minnows. Seems like they turn cannibal after a couple of weeks
and start eating each others fins..... not a pretty sight.
The shiners are doing quite well !!!


----------



## JMichael (Apr 17, 2015)

I've never fed my minnows although I have looked in to feeding. I asked a few bait shop owners and they say they don't attempt to feed them as it only makes the water dirty faster most of the time. 

You know I lived in Marietta for 7 years and the only times I went to lake Lanier was to take my two labs up for swims and exercise. They loved to retrieve anything you threw out in that lake. I had a wife instead of a boat back then so I didn't get to do any fishing during that time.


----------



## H20hawgs (Apr 18, 2015)

JMichael said:


> I've never fed my minnows although I have looked in to feeding. I asked a few bait shop owners and they say they don't attempt to feed them as it only makes the water dirty faster most of the time.
> 
> You know I lived in Marietta for 7 years and the only times I went to lake Lanier was to take my two labs up for swims and exercise. They loved to retrieve anything you threw out in that lake. I had a wife instead of a boat back then so I didn't get to do any fishing during that time.



I only feed them if they will be in there over a week. Just use koi fish flakes.
I traded my wife in on a boat a long time ago....


----------



## JMichael (Apr 18, 2015)

H20hawgs said:


> I traded my life ice in on a boat a long time ago....


I give up, what is life ice. :?


----------



## H20hawgs (Apr 18, 2015)

JMichael said:


> H20hawgs said:
> 
> 
> > I traded my life ice in on a boat a long time ago....
> ...


It's typing on an iPad with spell check 1/2 asleep...


----------



## JMichael (Apr 19, 2015)

LMAO OK, I looked at it several times and finally just figure I'm old and it's some new slang the younger generation has come up with and I haven't heard about it yet. And I couldn't begin to tell you how much I hate small keyboards so I understand that.


----------



## H20hawgs (Apr 19, 2015)

JMichael said:


> LMAO OK, I looked at it several times and finally just figure I'm old and it's some new slang the younger generation has come up with and I haven't heard about it yet. And I couldn't begin to tell you how much I hate small keyboards so I understand that.


I no spring chicken myself...yes the keyboard is small and I'm all thumbs!


----------



## lswoody (May 3, 2015)

Shad are hard to keep alive. I am able to keep bream alive for weeks and it is very easy with ver little maintenance


----------



## H20hawgs (May 11, 2015)

lswoody said:


> Shad are hard to keep alive. I am able to keep bream alive for weeks and it is very easy with ver little maintenance


Bream are great for stripers also. I use to use them in the James River for flat heads as well. Very hardy and easy to keep for sure!


----------



## JMichael (May 11, 2015)

I think there's a limit to the size bream you can legally use for bait. At least I think that there's a limit for this state but not sure if it applies to others as well. Best I can remember, I think someone told me nothing bigger than 4" or something along those lines.


----------



## H20hawgs (May 11, 2015)

JMichael said:


> I think there's a limit to the size bream you can legally use for bait. At least I think that there's a limit for this state but not sure if it applies to others as well. Best I can remember, I think someone told me nothing bigger than 4" or something along those lines.


I don't know of any size limits here. There are some stupid no live bait in trout waters. But you can catch trout and cut them up for cut bait??? Can't even use a native Shad bait fish alive?
Makes no sense at all... The dedicated fly guys pushed that through under the radar. Guess they don't know every trout a Striper fisherman catches now is cut up for bait. If we could use live Shad their trout would be spared! Oh well...


----------



## JMichael (May 12, 2015)

Curiosity got the best of me so I decided to look it up. Per the state game and fish web site regulations.

It is illegal to:
• Use game fish and their parts, dead or alive, for bait or lures, except for 4-inch and smaller bream or
bream over 4 inches that were caught by hook and line. (Bream over 4 inches must be counted toward 
your daily limit.)

So it looks like what I was told was correct, but it was also incomplete as it didn't include the info about over 4 inches caught with hook and line.


----------



## H20hawgs (May 12, 2015)

JMichael said:


> Curiosity got the best of me so I decided to look it up. Per the state game and fish web site regulations.
> 
> It is illegal to:
> • Use game fish and their parts, dead or alive, for bait or lures, except for 4-inch and smaller bream or
> ...


You may be able to,use ones caught on hook and line over 4" but if using a cast net you can not keep them over 4" inches. :?:


----------



## JMichael (May 13, 2015)

H20hawgs said:


> JMichael said:
> 
> 
> > Curiosity got the best of me so I decided to look it up. Per the state game and fish web site regulations.
> ...


Yep, that's what I understand it to mean.


----------

